# bow press fingers



## Brian311 (Sep 1, 2018)

Depending on the design, I would be interested.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

the design would be very similar to the LCA press fingers ...only issue I have is i'm in a really small town.. so gonna have to do some searching in a more industrial area for a place that does this ...


----------



## Ajax2744 (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm starting to build a press so I definitely would be in!


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Well , I’m not having any luck finding anyone with the equipment or the desire to make some in this little depressed area I’m from. So I guess I’ll go out in the shop and make a set on my manual mill... It will just take longer , but it will work....


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a waterjet send me a PM!


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

I went ahead and made my own on my manual mill. So I won’t need any more..Thanks for the offer though... I just needed a press for my personal home use...


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe people were being threatened with lawsuits for making these for sale back in the day.
There were several people making them years back and the code was "Yes, I'd like a set of coat hangers."


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

That’s why I’m not making any for sale... I just made one set for myself, as noted in the previous post


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

redruff said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe people were being threatened with lawsuits for making these for sale back in the day.
> There were several people making them years back and the code was "Yes, I'd like a set of coat hangers."


Wow! 
You just took me through a time warp!
YES, I was one of the first to coin that phrase, and hey, coat hangers work just as well as press fingers! lol
I have been away from AT for a while due to shoulder issues that prevents me from shooting my bows.
Now my archery shop is only collecting dust.
My son will bring his bows over once in a while to work on them.
Just sad to see my presses, fletching stations, steing jigs, and such, just sitting there taking up space.
My plan was to do the archery stuff full time after retirement.
Well, been retired over two years and have not worked in my shop in six.
Life can kick you in the shorts sometimes.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

If anyone want to make me some coat hangers I have some money. looking to build my bow press soon.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

lc12 said:


> Wow!
> You just took me through a time warp!
> YES, I was one of the first to coin that phrase, and hey, coat hangers work just as well as press fingers! lol
> I have been away from AT for a while due to shoulder issues that prevents me from shooting my bows.
> ...


Oh yeah the threats that we all received back then ,, but you have to wonder where he came 
up with all of his improvements ,, lets just say they cruzed the DIY forum on us aswell .. 

TS2


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

TargetShooter2 said:


> Oh yeah the threats that we all received back then ,, but you have to wonder where he came
> up with all of his improvements ,, lets just say they cruzed the DIY forum on us aswell ..
> 
> TS2


No doubt he was cruising in here and "getting" ideas from other people.
Seemed like any time some one came out with a different improved version and posted it in here-----they got a letter!


----------



## vmantia1980 (Sep 2, 2012)

I too am looking for a set of coat hangers =)


----------



## Fourfingers (Jan 18, 2016)

They a guy getting rid of some on Facebook book. That’s where I coat hangers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

guy on eBay selling some real nice coat hangers .... $60 a set ...


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

blockzilla said:


> guy on eBay selling some real nice coat hangers .... $60 a set ...


 THose were just listed again today. I was texting him this morning before he listed them and had plans to drive 1/2 hour to pick some up, but I just panicked and ordered some off ebay right now. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

There is a guy on facebook selling sets for $55 shipped. Fits 1/2" dia rod and they are tapped to 1/4-20


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Outsider said:


> There is a guy on facebook selling sets for $55 shipped. Fits 1/2" dia rod and they are tapped to 1/4-20
> View attachment 6721807



same ones ..... looks like he lowered the price a bit ... nice fingers


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

A video on how to make the fingers without machining...


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah I still have a set sitting on my work bench waiting for the rest of the press to be made. Just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Anybody interested in sharing a link via PM?


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

4 Fletch said:


> A video on how to make the fingers without machining...


Genius!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

4 Fletch said:


> Anybody interested in sharing a link via PM?


What link?


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Outsider said:


> What link?


To the Facebook ad selling the fingers. 

When I searched on FB I found the video linked to above, and a page that opened up a new window of malware that required a few tricks to close.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

4 Fletch said:


> To the Facebook ad selling the fingers.
> 
> When I searched on FB I found the video linked to above, and a page that opened up a new window of malware that required a few tricks to close.


 If you still need it ill get it to you tomorrow.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

redruff said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe people were being threatened with lawsuits for making these for sale back in the day.
> There were several people making them years back and the code was "Yes, I'd like a set of coat hangers."


When I was interested in doing an in-line press build, this junk was coming up and really turned me off the said maker. I ended up buying a used BTM press that also has a drawboard feature without having to build or buy a seperate unit. I would not buy a thing from that company after so many reports of threatening letters and such. One of their lackey dealers tried the same junk on me a year or so ago over another issue. ukey:ukey:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Alaska at heart said:


> When I was interested in doing an in-line press build, this junk was coming up and really turned me off the said maker. I ended up buying a used BTM press that also has a drawboard feature without having to build or buy a seperate unit. I would not buy a thing from that company after so many reports of threatening letters and such. One of their lackey dealers tried the same junk on me a year or so ago over another issue. ukey:ukey:


I own the BTM myself!
:wink:

In fact I'm talking with Jim right now about new coat hangers for it for beyond parallel bows. He is awesome to deal with!


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

anyone have a link to the facebook fingers? im not facebook savy lol


----------



## odin544 (Apr 6, 2016)

Not really sure what the issue is with buying press fingers is. Unless it's a direct copy of something that is patented then a company can ***** all they want. Make some design changes. Maybe I need to make some in the cnc at work.... &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

odin544 said:


> Not really sure what the issue is with buying press fingers is. Unless it's a direct copy of something that is patented then a company can ***** all they want. Make some design changes. Maybe I need to make some in the cnc at work.... ��



go for it ... I'm sure you could sell 8-10 sets pretty easily ..


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Thedaddy said:


> anyone have a link to the facebook fingers? im not facebook savy lol


Turns out they're not on Facebook, they're on eBay. Thanx crankn101 https://tinyurl.com/yag6xqjk


----------



## Jagarang (Oct 3, 2018)

How do we find the facebook coat hanger maker?


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

what grade?type aluminum are you guys using does it matter


----------



## jerkin (Sep 14, 2011)

PM me if you do, I'm in for a set.


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

...x2


----------



## Dschwan (Feb 1, 2019)

I guess that part that confuses me about someone make these it that they are a worthless piece of metal until the end user decides what he/she wants them to do.


----------



## jerkin (Sep 14, 2011)

I plan on attaching them to a nice piece of oak and hanging coats and hats from them. Honest.


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

how many of the draw stop fingers do you need? do you normally use one on each end of the press if it has stops??


----------



## mlochala (Mar 3, 2009)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I've noticed that everyone seems to be using the same bow finger design. Although it is a very good design, these things can be very easily fabricated out of 1/2" square stock. I mean, if you are already welding the rest of the press together, making the fingers in that manner doesn't really take a lot more effort. That's what I did.

Just a thought...don't throw any thing at me, please.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

Thedaddy said:


> how many of the draw stop fingers do you need? do you normally use one on each end of the press if it has stops??


2 if you have a draw stop on each end


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

mlochala said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I've noticed that everyone seems to be using the same bow finger design. Although it is a very good design, *these things can be very easily fabricated out of 1/2" square stock*. I mean, if you are already welding the rest of the press together, making the fingers in that manner doesn't really take a lot more effort. That's what I did.
> 
> Just a thought...don't throw any thing at me, please.


Like in the video I posted earlier?


----------



## mlochala (Mar 3, 2009)

I haven't seen the video yet...I read this at work and can't access the videos from work.

I'm just saying, there really isn't much to these, from the standpoint of making them. I'd much rather spend about $10 for some steel stock and do a little cutting and welding before I'd spend $60 for those real nice "coathangers"...


----------



## peterfgiii (Mar 12, 2019)

Anyone have a CNC program to make a set ? not to sell but for personal use.


----------



## notfilckr (Jan 21, 2019)

Coat hangers huh? Interesting


----------



## Prime Sask (Aug 10, 2015)

Why is it when I search Facebook, ebay.com and ebay.ca I don't find anything?


----------



## AZarcher338 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ordered a set of those fingers, they work great!


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

What do I type in the search on eBay to find them?


----------



## RebelGT (Apr 5, 2019)

m_baker_12 said:


> What do I type in the search on eBay to find them?


Yeah, I can't seem to find them either.


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

Those are pretty sweet


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

I definitely would consider a set, my brother and I were just talking about how me should make some to sell.


----------

